# Neuauflage2011: Lexikon Mechatronik + 138000 Fachbegriffe(english-deutsch Wörterbuch



## Wagner (5 Mai 2011)

Neuerscheinung /Neuveröffentlichung 2011 
(Doppel-CD-ROM: Lexika / Glossar + Sprachensoftware / Lernsoftware im Bereich Mechatronik):

Herausgeber: Verlag Lehrmittel-Wagner

zu bestellen bei:

http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/3000350144



oder:

info@englisch-woerterbuch-mechatronik.de




-Preis: 79,95 euro 
(Verlag Lehrmittel-Wagner, Im Grundgewann 32a, 63500 Seligenstadt, Telefon: 0618222908, Fax: 06182843098)










ISBN-3000350144:

CD-ROM 
Glossar/ Fachlexikon Technik (Mechanik / Elektronik / Antriebstechnik / Maschinenbau / Informationstechnik / Robotertechnik / Handhabungstechnik) 
in deutsch mit 6700 Fachbegriffs-Definitionen

+

CD-ROM 
Technisches Wörterbuch 
deutsch englisch 
englisch-deutsch
mit 138000 Fachbegriffs-Übersetzungen sehr umfangreich
(Stichwörtern / Einträge und Fachausdrucks-Wortzusammensetzungen).



HIGHLIGHTS:

-Lexikon:  Erweiterung der deutschen Fachausdruecke um 60% auf jetzt 6700 (bezogen auf das Jahr 2007).

-Wörterbuch: Verdoppelung der Fachbegriffe auf jetzt 138000 (bezogen auf das Jahr 2010).




Erweitert wurden beim Lexikon:
weitere Fachbegriffe in deutsch zur 
Antriebstechnik, 
Maschinenbau, 
KFZ-Mechatronik (Automobiltechnik Kraftfahrzeugtechnik Automobil-Mechaniker), 
Werkzeuge, 
Logistik


NEU hinzugekommen sind beim Wörterbuch:
-weitere Automatisierungstechnik-Begriffe
-weitere Computertechnik-Fachwoerter
-weitere Technik-Fachausdruecke
-Wörter für Chemie-Berufe
-Werkzeugbau
-Mathematik
-Umweltschutz




Lexikon:
Der Autor möchte dem Lernenden / Azubi/ Ingenieur den Einstieg in die Welt der Mechatronik mit Begrifferklärungen in deutsch erleichtern. 


Wörterbuch:

Markus Wagner hat sein Werk / Fachwörterbuch stetig von anfangs 45.000 technischen Fachwörtern auf mittlerweile 138000 Fachausdrücken erweitert.

Eine Kennzeichnung des Wortschatzes nach verschiedenen Fachgebieten ist vorhanden. 


Auf Geschäftreisen kann man Fachbegriffe mit dem Laptop nachschlagen oder einfach nur lernen bzw. ueben. 

Beispielsweise für die Berufsausbildung zum Industriemechaniker (Technisches Englisch einbinden) wurden auch umfangreiche Begriffe zur Fertigungstechnik, Metallurgie und Mechanik eingepflegt.



Fachbereiche:


Elektronik
Elektrotechnik
Informationstechnik,
Mechanik,
Automobil-Technik (Kfz-Mechatronik/Elektronik, Kraftfahrzeugtechnik)
Pneumatik,
Hydraulik,
Metallurgie,
Fertigungstechnik,
Maschinenbau,
Antriebstechnik,
Regelungstechnik,
Messtechnik,
Datentechnik (Informatik),
Roboter-Technik,
Handhabungstechnik,
Telekommunikation (Telekommunikation),
Logistik, 
Bergbau, 
Controlling, 
Luftfahrt 
und Bautechnik




REZENSION den Jahres 2007:

Verbandszeitschrift des Fachverbandes Elektro-und Informationstechnik "Unternehmer News" Ausgabe 4/2007

Der Benutzer kann über eine Suchmaske nach den englischen oder deutschen Fachbegriffen suchen und auch Wortverbindungen auffinden.

Aufgrund der enthaltenen 45.000 technischen Wörter ist das Werk sehr umfassend und leistet im Gegensatz zu normalen Wörterbüchern eine gute Hilfe beim Aufsuchen von auch im technischen Sinne korrekten Übersetzungen.

Das technische Wörterbuch leistet gute Arbeit beim schnellen Suchen und Finden technisch korrekter Übersetzungen.


*Beispiele Lexikon Begriffe:

Bandschalter    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Baumdiagramm    {Automatisierungstechnik}

BDE (Betriebsdatenerfassung)    {Automatisierungstechnik}

BDM    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Bearbeitungszentrum    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Befehlsgeräte    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Beschreibungsfunktion    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Bit-parallele Verarbeitung    {Automatisierungstechnik}

BITBUS    {Automatisierungstechnik}

BLAC-Motors    {Automatisierungstechnik}

BLDC-Motors    {Automatisierungstechnik}

BOP    {Automatisierungstechnik}

C2C    {Automatisierungstechnik}

CB    {Automatisierungstechnik}

CBA    {Automatisierungstechnik}

CBM    {Automatisierungstechnik}

CBR    {Automatisierungstechnik}

CC-Link    {Automatisierungstechnik}

CCF    {Automatisierungstechnik}

CDM    {Automatisierungstechnik}

CEBS    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Cell Controller    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Chirp    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Einzelleitebene    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Elektrische Drehverbindung    {Automatisierungstechnik}

ELM    {Automatisierungstechnik}

EMR-Anlage    {Automatisierungstechnik}

EMS    {Automatisierungstechnik}

EMSR-Technik    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Emulation    {Automatisierungstechnik}

EOCB    {Automatisierungstechnik}

EPA    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Fail-Save-Technik    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Fast Ethernet    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Fehlerbaumanalyse    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Fehlerkategorien    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Fehlersicherer Betrieb    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Feinwerktechnische Antriebe    {Automatisierungstechnik}

FFS    {Automatisierungstechnik}

FFZ    {Automatisierungstechnik}

FFZ    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Fliehkraftschalter    {Automatisierungstechnik}

FMS    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Folgeregelung    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Forcen von Variablen    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Frühausfälle    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Frequenzumrichter-Motoren    {Automatisierungstechnik}

FSC    {Automatisierungstechnik}

Hybrid-Aktuator

Hydraulische Antriebe

Inkrementalgeber

Kondensatormotoren

Koordinatenmessmaschine

Kurzschlussläufermotoren

Leistungselektronik

Leistungsschalter
 Leitebene

Leitungsverbinder

Linearmagnete

Mehrpunktregelung

Neigungssensoren

Nockenschalter

Produktautomatisierung

Prozessdaten

Prozessdiagnose

Rapid Prototyping

Reversierbetrieb

Ruettelmotoren

Safety-Fieldbus

Sampling Trace

Sanftanlaufdrosseln

SCARA-Robot

Schlupfläufer

Schneckengetriebe

Schrittantriebe

Schützsteuerung

Seilzug-Wegsensoren

Sicherheit von Maschinen

Sicherheitsmaßnahmen

Sicherheitsrelais

Sicherheitsschalter

Spaltpolmotor

Spannungszwischenkreisumrichter

Stern-Dreieck-Schaltung

Stirnradgetriebe

Stromzwischenkreisumrichter



* 

ZUM AUTOR:

Der Buchautor Markus Wagner (Dipl.-Ing. (FH) Elektrotechnik) ist freiberuflich als Technischer Autor tätig. 

Er betreibt eine Technische Redaktion für das Erstellen von Technischen Bedienungsanleitungen und Übersetzungen (Elektronik, Maschinenbau, Mechatronik, Elektrotechnik.)

Herr Wagner entwickelt hauptsächlich LEHRMITTEL für die Technische Berufsausbildung / Industrie / Weiterbildung/ Schulung/ Qualifizierung.

Schwerpunkt: Lernsoftware / Woerterbuch Technisches Englisch fuer Kfz-MECHATRONIKER / Elektroniker / IT-Systemelektroniker / Industriemechaniker / Automatiker /Ingenieure. 



Impressum:


http://www.englisch-woerterbuch-mechatronik.de

info@englisch-woerterbuch-mechatronik.de

Verlag Lehrmittel-Wagner
Technischer Autor
Dipl.-Ing. (FH), Elektrotechnik
Markus Wagner
Im Grundgewann 32a
Germany - 63500 Seligenstadt
USt-IdNr: DE238350635
Tel.: 06182/22908
Fax: 06182843098



(dictionary technical english mechatronics /of drives, language translation, Grundlagen, Einfuehrung, Beispiele, Fach-Englisch, Fachunterricht, Sprachensoftware, Vokabel, Fach-Wortschatz, Basis-Vokabular, Fremsprache, Englisch-Unterricht, Englisch-Fachbuch, Ausbildungsmittel-Mechatroniker, Uebersetzer, Fach- Uebersetzung, Lexikon, mechatronische Systeme bzw. mechatronic systems )


----------

